# Most ridiculous sport.



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

What is according to you the most ridiculous sport.

Mine is curling,makes absolutely no sense,i have no idea who grows up and thinks by him/herself i want to do curling,absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Car racing. It's not even a sport!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL'D why are they wiping the floor? Does it control where the ball goes?


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

The LFL stands for the Lingerie Football League and it's bad.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

All of them.



rapidfox1 said:


> The LFL stands for the Lingerie Football League and it's bad.


How can hot girls playing football in lingerie be a bad thing? With that said, brb.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I think pretty much all sports are ridiculous. I'm not some raging nerd that got bullied by the jocks either. I just find the idea of people going crazy over people chasing a ball around a field or something to be ridiculous, but to each their own. I'd sit down and watch a football game if I had nothing better to do, but some people go absolutely insane and I just don't get it.



Johnny Handsome said:


> curling


I wish someone had uploaded the clip(s) from one of the olympics episodes Colbert has done on curling to YouTube. (If anyone even knows what I'm talking about, love ya' :heart) All I could find was this and meh...


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> All of them
> 
> How can hot girls playing football in lingerie be a bad thing? With that said, brb.


The league only has four teams, the players aren't paid well, and there are women that can't play well.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> All of them.
> 
> How can hot girls playing football in lingerie be a bad thing? With that said, brb.


Probably Because they put average looking women with man-body'd flat figures on the team like this....



















.
.
.
.
.

Rather then attractive women with nice bodies like this...


----------



## RmZ (Mar 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I'd love to play this lol.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

successful said:


> Probably Because they put average looking women with man-body'd flat figures on the team like this....


Are the women in the first two pictures _that_ bad? I had a similar body type at one point, nice to know that I was so unattractive.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol, I remember the first time I saw curling on the Olympics a few years back. I like how they get down in their little stance before they push that thing off and get so serious ahah.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

When I grow up, I wanna be a professional curler.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

gustafsg said:


> Are the women in the first two pictures _that_ bad? I had a very similar body type at one point, nice to know that I was so unattractive.


No. They're average looking with...Not so hot bodies. (2 of the girls in 2nd pic have attractive faces)

But If im watching girls in Lingerie play football i'll want to see chick that actually has a nice shape...with some ***, legs, & chest...since the sports directed towards men.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

successful said:


> LOL'D why are they wiping the floor? Does it control where the ball goes?


I *think* it controls the speed, lol.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

This, without a doubt





Also, i have no idea how any male can complain about the LFL. Women playing football in lingerie is awesome, i love watching that ****


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Nogy said:


> This, without a doubt


Holy ****.
How can a straight male convince themselves to even attempt this?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

What? Walking is perfectly valid sport. It's the most natural method of movement for humans, so why shouldn't it be a sport?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyway who says Motor Racing isn't a sport and that drivers are no Athletes can kindly go *beeep beep beepeeeeep*


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> What? Walking is perfectly valid sport. It's the most natural method of movement for humans, so why shouldn't it be a sport?


 i dunno, it just seems pretty silly to me. Walking isn't something i would consider very challenging, so it seems strange to me to make a competition of it


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Curling, I agree, is a stupid sport.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Lmao, curling, seriously? Didn't even know this existed. The only curling I know of is to do with weights.
Weirdest **** I've seen all week by far lmao



gustafsg said:


> Are the women in the first two pictures _that_ bad? I had a similar body type at one point, nice to know that I was so unattractive.


Successful, successfully rustlin' dem jimmies, gjdm



successful said:


> Holy ****.
> How can a straight male convince themselves to even attempt this?


Lol this


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Lmao, curling, seriously? Didn't even know this existed. The only curling I know of is to do with weights.
> Weirdest **** I've seen all week by far lmao
> 
> Successful, successfully rustlin' dem jimmies, gjdm
> ...


lol'd I when i seen "curling" i thought it was lifting too hahah.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> Successful, successfully rustlin' dem jimmies, gjdm


Oh wow, bringin' out the 4chan, I'm really impressed :roll

Yes, I am a bit upset. I've been dealing with body dysmorphia for 5 years, and I'll admit, when somebody bashes my body type, it doesn't feel so great. I understand that I can't control somebody's natural preferences, but I really don't see the purpose in such negativity.


----------



## Maiq (Dec 1, 2011)

successful said:


> Probably Because they put average looking women with man-body'd flat figures on the team like this....


I think these women are quite attractive some I would say more than the ones you say are attractive.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably log tossing, and if car racing is a sport consider me a e-athlete.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Car racing. It's not even a sport!


:um

Motor_sport_ - the clue is in the name.

NASCAR sucks though. Nothing wrong with oval circuits, but with that many identical cars and mediocre drivers packed tightly together, and what appears to be a complete lack of regard racing etiquette, it might as well be a lottery, with the winner being whoever manages to finish the race with the least number of incidents.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't knock curling, you guys. Canadians got tired of dominating at hockey so we needed to invent a new sport that we could win Olympic gold medals at. 

Plus, I dunno if you guys have ever seen some of the women that curl up here in Canada, but my God...


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Football/'soccer'. Have to run around in a cold muddy field, breeds tribalism, aggression, hatred, clone/borg drone mentality. Association with hooliganism, racism, violence. People act like footballers are heroes or something special but they just play a stupid, crappy game and take away value from the important people in society, whilst getting overpaid for it. Ball goes up, ball goes down...incredibly boring. Crowds are too loud and irritating, and vile. Reminds me of a roman drama with the emporers talking about pleasing the mob.

After having to endure working security at St James Park for a season I can honestly say football fans are generally the vilest, scummiest, rottenest, common, awkward, unreasonable, overly emotional types of people too. I used to go to work and nearly get off the metro because I hated it so much and was full of anxiety at having to deal with those horrible b*******s. I wanted to kill myself. I hope the place burns down.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

successful said:


> Probably Because they put average looking women with man-body'd flat figures on the team like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first women look much fitter, hotter and more natural. The other women look like post feminism narcissistic twatbags that are in love with themselves and total skanks.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

successful said:


> Probably Because they put average looking women with man-body'd flat figures on the team like this....


These group of girls=total win. :yes
Awesome.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Men on SAS are weird as hell lol...


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Def agree with curling. Guess they must be good at cleaning house though. Don't really see how car racing is a sport either.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Nogy said:


> This, without a doubt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The narration is funny,and i agree


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> The LFL stands for the Lingerie Football League and it's bad.


i gotta go with this, the pads are kind of a turn off


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

successful said:


> Probably Because they put average looking women with man-body'd flat figures on the team like this....


Girl about to sprint is stunning. But I would say most of the others have attractive bodies. Nothing wrong with a girl with a fit body



Ospi said:


> Anyway who says Motor Racing isn't a sport and that drivers are no Athletes can kindly go *beeep beep beepeeeeep*


Agree 100% takes a lot of energy, skill and physical fitness to drive a race car. Then also look at motogp, those guys are going over 300km per hour dancing all over a bike. Nuts.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I hate Golf.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

golf. I can't believe people watch that on TV. What a snooze fest!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

successful said:


> Men on SAS are weird as hell lol...


Just vurry, vurry politically correct.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Golf, Sumo wresting, synchronized swimming, curling, bull fighting.

Here's a sport: Cheese Rolling lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

matty said:


> Girl about to sprint is stunning.


I think that's JWOW from Jersey Shore if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> I think that's JWOW from Jersey Shore if I'm not mistaken.


I thought she looked familiar!


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

Ventura said:


> I hate Golf.





komorikun said:


> golf. I cant' believe people watch that on TV. What a snooze fest!


friends! i will defend golf's awesomeness based simply on how frickin' impossible it is; imagine what the first guy was thinking when he decided he would try and hit a tiny ball 500 yards into a tiny hole and count how many times it took him to do it haha. there is also something singularly fulfilling about the sound of a ball coming off the sweet spot of the club and sending it flying 200+ yards in the direction you wanted it or "reading" a line perfectly and sinking a 20 foot putt. oh man, i sound like a nerd right now but i really enjoy golf. yes, it is boring to watch on TV and it sucks how much it is associated with rich white ppl (i only play at cheap public courses with my dad's old clubs) but it is much more fun to play. also you get to drink, smoke and drive around like a wacky person in golf carts!


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> Golf, Sumo wresting, synchronized swimming, curling, bull fighting.
> 
> Here's a sport: Cheese Rolling lol


Lmao that guy in the green thing. I need to get me one of those


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

This is a pretty ridiculous sport its like 5 a side football but with tazers lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to throw in my 2 cents for contender of most screwed up sport with..... wait for it, CHESS BOXING


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Those two sports above are just amazing.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Golf, for its mindlessness and waste of space


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Curling and dressage have to be up there


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

xTKsaucex said:


> I'm going to throw in my 2 cents for contender of most screwed up sport with..... wait for it, CHESS BOXING


 Shut yo mouth before I put a cap in ya! Chess boxing is the ultimate sport in brains and brawn. Where else can you see a Lasker-Bauer combo followed by a jab-jab-cross-uppercut?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Those two sports above are just amazing.


I must agree, if football had tazers, I'd watch it all the time! And the chess-boxing was awesome too, it sounds ridiculous but in practice the idea of beating someone up til they can't play chess without making mistakes is pretty cool.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to agree with Curling, Curling and Golf, Curling is a lot harder though then it looks, it's hard to push off with the stick, you have to push off at just the right angle and slide as far out as you can but I don't care to watch it in action I find it tedious, the same with Golf. 

I can't handle Golf, It's just not the way I want to spend a Sunday afternoon. Now give me Football any day, I'm also warming up to Formula One racing, very exciting, I've seen how fast those cars can go, I enjoy it but that's me. 

Darts (is that even a sport?) seriously Darts you can't get much more boring than that, I would say that it even beats out Curling and anyone who calls Poker a sport needs to be smacked upside the head with a crow bar, seriously that's Ricky Ridiculous man.


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

well all sports really. but if i had to choose It's have be a tie between American football (if you need to wear a helmet you should be on a motobike) and cricket (because the short version of a game should not take 8 hours)


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> Car racing. It's not even a sport!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

iwearshirts said:


> friends! *i will defend golf's awesomeness based simply on how frickin' impossible it is; imagine what the first guy was thinking when he decided he would try and hit a tiny ball 500 yards into a tiny hole and count how many times it took him to do it haha*. there is also something singularly fulfilling about the sound of a ball coming off the sweet spot of the club and sending it flying 200+ yards in the direction you wanted it or "reading" a line perfectly and sinking a 20 foot putt. oh man, i sound like a nerd right now but i really enjoy golf. yes, it is boring to watch on TV and it sucks how much it is associated with rich white ppl (i only play at cheap public courses with my dad's old clubs) but it is much more fun to play. also you get to drink, smoke and drive around like a wacky person in golf carts!


That's the main challenge in pro golf, I'd bet it'd take so many strokes for an amateur like myself me to finally sink a ball in a hole on even a 150-yard course. No wonder why the lowest score always wins :b

I find find golf interesting as well.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> Golf, Sumo wresting, synchronized swimming, curling, bull fighting.
> 
> Here's a sport: Cheese Rolling lol


haha that's the infamous cheese roll race in gloucester. My family live right near the hill, i've seen it a few times and it's hilarious.

My most ridiculous sport is bowls, it's basically curling for older people...


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've always thought synchronized swimming and ice dancing were pretty dumb olympic sports.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

UgShy said:


> Don't really see how car racing is a sport either.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

rapidfox1 said:


> The LFL stands for the Lingerie Football League and it's bad.


For the record, they probably chose athletic girls to do it.

If they chose a Playboy model, they'd be too worried about breaking a nail, or something. Football actually has injuries.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

lmao, I agree with curling.

the sweeping the floor with a broomstick part is hilarious


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Lol at some of these "sports" I guess.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

There are some really strange events out there, but the world championships in wife carrying must be one of the weirdest. Dennis Rodman participated a few years ago, although he was allowed to borrow a wife...


----------

